# Neil church contact information



## WILKESBOROKENPO (May 7, 2010)

Im looking for a american kenpo instructor in north carolina.my instructor is going to stop teaching at the end of the month.i was told neil church teaches american kenpo in hudson north carolina but the number i have for him has been changed i was wondering does anyone have his contact information.any help i will be most thankful for

                                                                 curt


----------

